# immunologist referral



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Just had my check-up at the doctor and she has decided to send me to see an immunologist. Has anyone been to/know anything about what I am likely to find/be subjected to there?She also suggested trying holistic approaches...again, has anyone had experiences with this?Hope everyone is relaxing and keeping well!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I have never been to an immunologist, and I don't know anything about them. It seems like a good idea to send you to one though. It certainly can't hurt. I'll be very anxious to hear how it goes.As far as holistic approaches...My doctor is a big proponent of that. I take a lot of supplements, along with my prescription medicines. Some of the supplements I take really really help! Some, of course, do not. But, I like the holistic approach, because there is very little "traditional" medicine has to offer us. There are very few prescription medicines that have helped me, so I think why not try the holistic approach.Call me pessimistic, but I know there is not a cure for what we have. I don't consider that pessimistic, I consider it realistic. Because of that, I enjoy trying a holistic approach. It seems much more reasonable to me, but that's just one lady's opinion.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Hi Britchick







I think its a positive step your doctor sending you to an immunologist, more than likely it will just be to rule a few bits and bobs out and re-confirm your original diagnosis. You will probably be sent for some routine blood tests and an MRI scan if your lucky. I don't think you have anything to worry about.My GP sent me to an endocrinologist about 2 years ago, it ruled out other more serious illness and reconfirmed my original diagnosis which was a big help...although i felt like they were sucking all my blood out of me at the time







Many GP's now adopt a whole body and mind approach to medicine which includes offering things like acupuncture, holistic medicine and hypnotherapy. My GP wants me to do hypnotherapy for my sleep related problems - and as I see it what harm can it do? if it doesnt work you chalk it down to experience and move on. Did she sugest anything specific for you to try?Hope it all works out, let us know your progress.{{Hugs}} Clair


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi guys,Luckily, Ive discovered that my private medical insurance will cover the immunologist trip. This is good because the NHS waiting list is about a year long!Im having a blood test tomorrow to check out something which when I was first diagonsed was slightly raised. I was told that in a person with no symptoms of illness they would disregard it, because it was so small. If we discover that it has gone up a bit or not gone away then I'll get some treatment for that. If not then I'm off to the immunologist.The Dr didnt give me any ideas for holistic approaches. She just suggested it as an idea. What have you guys found helpful? I might be old fashioned but when I think of holistic I get images of funny-smelling old women waving crystals about!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I probably classify "alternative therapies" as holistic therapies...And they probably aren't.As for alternative therapies, I take a lot of nutritional supplements, under the guidance of my doctor. I take a special vitamin, an immune boosting supplement, Ester C, Zinc, and Valerian Root to sleep.I can't say that any of them actually DO anything, but I take them. LOL Ok, the Valerian Root does help with sleep.Do you have an appointment yet with the immunologist? I'm looking forward to hearing about how it goes.


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Hi MrsMason, are you feeling better after your flu?I've got two appointments looming. The Rhuematologist this Monday (21st) and the Immunologist the Monday after. Fingers crossed that they will come up with something useful. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Just an update.The rhuematologist thinks I have fibro not CFS. I'm at a loss now...really, there isn't much difference is there? He advised me to double my sleeping meds and change if I dont get improved sleep after a month. Exercise was another option...I haven't exercised in ages because it makes me feel worse but he said to do tiny amounts and build up...not sure about that one! He also wants to keep an eye on me. I have to go back if I get any skin rashes or new problems...I dont think he has ruled out Lupus totally but cant diagnose it from my trecherous blood tests which show I am in perfect health!So, anyone got recommendations for me? How do I cure myself of Fibro?!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

While both have fatigue as a part of them, there are some differences, like the muscle pain in fibromyalgia


> quote:FMS (Fibromyalgia Syndrome) is a widespread musculoskeletal pain & fatigue disorder for which the cause is still unknown. Fibromyalgia means pain in the muscles, ligaments and tendons--the fibrous tissues in the body. FMS used to be called fibrositis, implying that there was inflammation in the muscles, but research later proved that inflammation did not exist. Chronic Fatigue Syndrome is a serious and disabling illness it's symptoms are severe and persistent exhaustion which worsens following exercise and does not resolve with rest in combination with: headaches, poor concentration and memory, sleep disturbances, joint and muscle pain, neurological problems, flu-like symptoms such as low-grade fever, sore throat, and enlarged lymph glands. It is not simply chronic fatigue, which can be caused by insufficient sleep or overwork.


There are some things that are different between the two here is the full article http://www.b-p-s-a.org.uk/fibromyalgia.htm K.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Britchick,Well, you think you have it sorted, and then a doctor comes up with a new idea!







You might want to check out our Fibromyalgia FAQ. I'm glad he's keeping an eye on you...What with the skin rashes and all. Keep us posted! The road to diagnosis is never a straight line, I'm learning.


----------



## 22680 (May 12, 2005)

re CFS/Fibro diagnosis:I've heard that Fibro and CFS are basically the same thing, but you will get diagnosed as one or the other depending on what symptoms you 'complain' of most: for Fibro sufferers they feel the biggest problem is the physical pain, for CFS sufferers it's more the cognitive problems. ..apparantly it's because CFSers have a 'higher pain threshold', which I know I have always had. (although I don't know what to compare it to - my mum just tells me that, because as a child I'd never complain until I was dreadfully sick)


----------

